# Start off noise



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

Hi all, 
Just picked up our new XT Bonavista last Thursday and so far are extremely pleased. Did our first little trip up to the cottage on the weekend....will report back on mileage when I fill the tank, but it looks to be pretty good. One thing I've noticed, and it only happens when the vehicle is first started and pulls away is a sort of 'honking' noise (and by honking I mean the kind of noise a seal or goose would make)...almost like something rubs or resonates, but only for a second. Doesn't happen when reversing, only when going forward and only the first time after starting the car. Thought it might be that the power steering pump wasn't warmed up, as I first noticed it when I backed out of the driveway, then pulled forward while turning the wheel, but I've noticed it when pulling away with the steeringwheel straight as well. Not terrbly loud, but loud enough to notice. Anyway, just wondering if anyone had noticed anything similar...may be worth a mention to the dealer next time I'm in. Ours was a December build, btw....#5098.....wonder what the last # was!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Are you sure it's a honking sound and not a "hissing"?

If it is the hissing sound you're hearing at start-up and first move, then this is normal and it is the ABS doing the self-test. You should get worried if you don't hear it.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

It's the ABS self-test noise and is normal, apparently.


----------



## bonny-vee (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, actually, it sounds a bitlike when you blow into a bottle...not really a hiss but that kind of resonant sound you get when you try to make a musical note blowing into a (beer!)bottle. ABS self test makes sense, as it only happens once after start-up when you first pull away. Never noticed it on anyother vehicle we had with ABS....I guess it's just more noticeable on the 'Trail. Anyway, my mind resta a little easier now.....thanks, guys.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

bonny-vee said:


> Yeah, actually, it sounds a bitlike when you blow into a bottle...not really a hiss but that kind of resonant sound you get when you try to make a musical note blowing into a (beer!)bottle.


Nissan are looking after you guys "Bonavistarians" and have made the ABS sound a bit more "exciting" and musical. hehehehe 

We (old xtrailers) just get the "plain boring hiss" 

I wonder if the new model (2008) exy will have a lady (soft voice) announcing the following:

"Dear driver, we're about to commence an ABS self-test exercise. Please don't be alarmed when you hear a muffled explosion sound and continue driving as per normal" hehehehe


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

I have heard a similar noise come from the clutch resonating under load, we used to get it allot on European Ford Fiesta's and Escorts.
You don't say if your exy is manual or auto but if it is manual, this may be what you are hearing and if it is the clutch, it may settle down in time but it is un-likely to cause you any problems long term.


----------

